# Favorite Horse Color???!!!



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey guys...Long time no see! Ive been super busy with work and have neglected all my HF friends. Now Im back in the saddle and ready to ride again! Man how Ive missed being on here! 

Just wanted to start off again with a fun little thread. Im curious as to what your favorite horse color is? Attach pictures if you want as well. It doesnt have to be a picture of YOUR horse, just any picture will do. This is a "just for fun" thread, so lets get going!! 


I'll start off. Im quite fond of buckskin, bay roan, and chestnut. Those are my top three, but I love them all!!! Pics to illustrate:


Buckskin













Bay Roan











Chestnut


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Buckskin all the way! And yes, that is my horse.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Gorgeous horse! I have 2 of my 3 listed, and my little guy has been called a "sooty buckskin", but these other pictures just looked better lol


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Blue dun and gray all the way!


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

I like true black horses, but I don't like when they start turning brownish. I also like greys, especially dapples. I kinda like chesnuts too.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

These are all equal:lol::lol:

1st-blue roan-










2-dapple gray-









3-palomino-









and chocolate palomino-


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Palomino and a gorgeous Chestnut!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

1. Blue Roan
2. Bay Roan
3. Buckskin
4. Palomino
5. Dabble Grey


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

My top three are: 
1. Black
2. Bay
3. Buckskin


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the yellow horses! Paliminio and Champagne are my fave followed by tobiano gray Paints.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

My top 6 are

1. Grulla
2. Buckskin
3. Pure Black(no white no browning)
4. Bay
5. Dun
6. Dark Palomino(my first horse was a beautiful golden palomino...I guees the adiction has stuck with me =)


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

1. Red and blue roans
2. Blood bay
3. Liver chestnut
4. Black, either pure or with white markings on the face and legs

And chestnuts that look like this:


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Gray.  I like lighter grays.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow! The roans and buckskins seem to be pretty popular!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

if it had a horse head 2 perky eyes and gorgeous eyes.... i love it!!! lol but i really can't narrow the color down. because each color is beautiful in it's on way.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

If everything works out for Lyric's mom, I will have 3 of my favorite colors. I'm lucky that they are just fabulous horses to work with.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Dapple grey all the way. 
I'm such a sucker for them...hence how I wound up with Roberto hehe. :] :]


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I love a nice chestnut with lots of chrome. Bay is a close second.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Silver dapple:


















If you're wondering the breed above is Schwarzwälder Füchs (in english "black forest")


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow! Thats a cool horse!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You know it really depends.

I love Bays. I used to really have blacks as my favorites but I really like the bays because of how many colors they go in. I've recently had an interest in greys a color I used to really dislike but I guess time has got me to look around.


----------

